# help with dryer. vent size problem?



## oh'mike

I never hear of 3 1/2 inch vent pipe----Measure it your self--I don't like the idea of restricting in vent down to 3 inch.--Mike--


----------



## Gary in WA

4" is the *minimum* safety code size all across the country...........

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Jim F

semidevil said:


> they came to try to install and they told me that the dryer uses a 4 inch vent hose, and my vent opening is only 3.5 inches, so it does not fit. they told me to buy an adaptor. In the mean time, they put the vent hose through my wall and put a lint trap. Am I missing somethng here?


Where is Rusty when you need him. He fixes 97 dollar installations.:laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit

Reducers, elbows, tees, etc., have an equivalent duct length [of 4" duct or 3" duct] but I cannot find the reducer value anywhere on the Web.

From Nutone:
"
Determine the equivalent duct length for each 90 degree 
elbow by adding one foot of duct length for each inch of 
duct diameter, i.e., a 4 inch diameter duct elbow equals 
4 feet equivalent duct length and an 8 inch diameter 
duct elbow equals 8 feet equivalent duct length. 
"


----------



## Gary in WA

"they came to try to install and they told me that the dryer uses a 4 inch " ----------The dryer requires 4", DO NOT REDUCE IT. Buy anew Type "A" termination hood with wall ducting: http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Yoyizit

From the link, 0.6" of water column is easily checked using a piece of clear tubing.

Maybe reducers become lint traps, rather than raising the back pressure so much.


----------



## walldoo99

*3.5" duct pipe*

You probably have a brick facade on your house reducing the space in the wall and need an adapter. The other option is clamp it down and tear the house then wrap with duct tape. I don't know why they don't just make it with a 4" opening on the end. You might try a mobile home supply place if you don't find the adapter


----------



## md2lgyk

This is an apartment, right? Go to the management and explain that your dryer vent is illegal and poses a fire hazard to you and every other tenant. I'd bet yours isn't the only apartment with this problem.


----------



## beenthere

This is a 3 YEAR old thread.


----------

